# ENTP's potentially the most evil?



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

The classic bad guy is pretty much always your run of the mill INTJ, but it seems to me that IF (spare me the details on how most ENTP's usually don't have enough motivation) an ENTP did have enough motivation, they would truly be more formidable. Perhaps they would not be able to plan as far ahead as an INTJ, or be as ruthless, but I would think they would revel in mass chaos. Not just that, but an INTJ finds it hard to adapt to change once something in their plan has been deviated from, thereby making it easy for the good guy to capture them. But an ENTP thrives on change, and would be the most suited to escaping the good guy time and time again, only to continuously come back to resume his chaotic mass destruction, wouldn't you think?

Thoughts?


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Every type is capable of evil. Traditionally thinkers are less likely to care about feelings or their impact etc, but there isn't any 'most evil'. Although I suppose it would depend on your definition of evil.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Any type can be evil*

Look up the Stanford Prison Study. Anyone can be evil. Sparing you our lack of motivation moves this thread into the realm of unrealistic speculation. We do not stay interested in any one thing long enough. Maintaining power and control would become tedious for most of us. We like to innovate and inspire others. I think an evil genius would have to be an introverted loner type.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Le sigh. Being villainous and evil is such a commitment. Chaos stops being chaotic because it's expected and life becomes boring; there's also the problem of the virtuous hero who ought to be in therapy for obsessive compulsive disorder. Plus, my morality is too relativistic to be bound by such meaningless words as good and evil. The perfect ENTP villain is someone who can slip out, do his thing and return to society completely unnoticed and would continue to do so whenever fancy strikes.

We're too well versed in the understanding of causality to go out and taunt the would be protagonist; taunting the hero is another long term relationship I don't want. I wouldn't allow for a hero to materialize. I much rather tease the situation in my favour and let other people take initiative and do the deeds themselves. The outcome is the same, and I still profit and I could continue to keep face and annoying people off my back. Traditional villains structured around the good and evil dichotomy have the most boring lives. Think Satan, he's nothing more then a prison warden with a sadistic streak. Pathetic. Conquest and domination: I know better pleasures.

edit: Others might perceive us as evil because we can be very Machiavellian at times. But, I don't think that's really the case.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

ENTP hmm... not sure. The lack of motivation thing you said was what I thought when I first read the thread title. Take out that and you'd have to take out other potential flaws other types would have at achieving mass evilness.

I vote for INTJ as best potential villain. ENTJ, second best and most likely to be a villain, with the whole desire for control thing and all.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know why INTJ would be considered the run of the mill villain. I figure ENTP and ENTJ could be the most dangerous


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

What about ENFP? Wasn't Charles Manson the poster child for ENFPs gone wrong?


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel like an ENTP gone wrong becomes the Joker. Like, the "Dark Knight" kind of Joker.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

INTJs are typical movie villains because the Good Guy has to win. If they used ENTx villains, there wouldn't be a sequel.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

In real life xNFx seem to be the most evil, and probably mostly xNFJs. They use values instead of logic to manipulate crowds, which is a far more powerful force. It would be difficult, perhaps impossible, to logically argue someone into killing a stranger. But if you can manipulate values…define your enemy as "other" who contradicts the values of "regular" society….well then, history provides enough examples.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry xNFPs. You know I love you, but, I love my imagination more. :wink: 

Crimes of passion are said to be the most violent. Imagine an a broken idealist living a life of disappointment and rage, driven by cruelty and vengeance yearning to commit the heinous of acts. Years pass and this condition hardens into a splenetic desire to kill. There is no love, only a cold hatred coupled by apathy, an empty shallow existence. There is no material motivation, only the pleasures of evil, a new ideal ... 

There are angels and monsters in us all ...


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

INFJs in the right context are the scariest. ENTPs... uuhhm, you wanna feel powerfully bad dont you?...


Typism encourage the ego to identify with someting that you are not but secretly desire.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol wut. One of the hallmarks of an effective villain is accuracy. That is not exactly the ENTPs' forte. Besides, they excel in chaotic neutral/good-type roles.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Hah! The secret of the INFJ/ENTP relationship revealed :wink:

edit: with reference to Juan M's post, of course.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> Lol wut. One of the hallmarks of an effective villain is accuracy. That is not exactly the ENTPs' forte. Besides, they excel in chaotic neutral/good-type roles.



Nah, an effective villain just has to always be one step ahead of his opponent….to implement unpredictable, but yet potent strategies. ENTPs are capable of this, but lack the desire to rule. So ENTPs are usually the rogue-hero, like the Doctor or Sherlock Holmes…chaotic neutrals as you say. Always clever enough to escape the INTJ traps. 

INTJs movie villains always fail because they stop to stoke their egos -- pontificate, gloat, and show-off, and that's when they're easily foiled.


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

I think an NF would probably be the most evil. You'd never see it coming and if an NF's morals were based on evil they'd be so committed to it, and especially if they were Js. So an NFJ would be a committed, determined evil person that would not use logic at all and would rely on their warped Fi and their J for the need of domination of people and the world. An ENTP (like moi) would not be bothered to be evil and commit all these schemes. They'd probably help some evil ruler if they were paid for their services. Although I agree with ENTJ/INTJ, the T allows them to use logic which would prevent them from doing anything too hazardous or stupid whereas an evil NF would have nothing holding them back. They would be so absorbed within their value system to see the truth.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

People feel better thinking that the bad guy is always a loner. Otherwise they start suspecting people they know?

I loved the movie "The Italian Job", it's fun to consider going to the dark side, like a mental vacation - movie. But what would be the game? An ENTP would have to believe they invented a never ending game? And then what would be the prize? Sure, I think some ENTP's have been responsible for extreme bad stuff. If we are bad it's premeditated team work?


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

Reasons why the INTJ is the stereotypical villain:
The INTJ is compelled to force his/her subjective visions (Ni) into the objective mechanics of the world (Te). INTJ's who are a bit more insane and have a weak/no conscience will resort to means considered 'evil' to objectify their visions. For the evil INTJ, the ends justify the means. The INTJ will usually be brilliant at the beginning, due to their mastery at mechanics (Te), and their ability to predict the future of the mechanics and their plan (Ni).
However, INTJ's are usually trapped by the vision which their Ni creates. The evil INTJ's are usually a bit insane. These INTJ's usually see themselves in a cosmic literary story, with everything being a symbol for abstract ideals. Stuff like eternal romantic conflicts between good and evil begin to arise, and the INTJ may even keep the hero alive, afraid to lose this wonderful conflict between good and evil. When this begins to happen, Ni completely overshadows Te, the INTJ loses his/her connection with reality, and makes some logical mistake that the hero exploits. 
It's like this: as long as the INTJ is using his/her Te, he/she has an excellent chance at winning against the hero. But in most typical INTJ villains, Ni completely overshadows Te, and the INTJ loses.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Muahahahaha...?

Yeah, I'd get bored of the role pretty quickly. Choatic neutral is probably more up an ENTP's alley.

That said, the Joker made a pretty good villain. "Some men just want to watch the world burn," indeed.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

ENTPs are potentially the most evil?


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 16, 2012)

A really fucked up ENFP might be pretty scarey, Fi gone terribly wrong has the potential for some screwed up behavior. But in terms of overall damage INFJs take the prize for villains.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just too self reflective to be evil, I tend to be hyper aware of my own motives and shortcomings and I find it hard to do anything that is motivated by evil and revenge is repulsive to me, though I have been known to [rarely] fantasize about it. I also care highly about people's feelings and well being. I am also not very good at the kind of attention to details and strategic planning/logic that deliberate evil requires. However, perhaps somewhere out there are INFJs who do not have these impediments and can somehow manage to be good at being evil. 

I tend to think that evil tends to require high Te or Ne generally but perhaps just about any type can be evil given the wrong upbringing and/or a difficult life.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

RobynC said:


> I don't know why INTJ would be considered the run of the mill villain. I figure ENTP and ENTJ could be the most dangerous


Because reading about the bad guys being an irrational mob looking for a scapegoat is more uncomfortable than picking off isolated individuals to beat on, demonize and make a trophy of for the masses.

Maybe.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

guitarguy said:


> But in terms of overall damage INFJs take the prize for villains.


We can build towers and equally destroy them.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

ScarlettHayden said:


> The classic bad guy is pretty much always your run of the mill INTJ, but it seems to me that IF (spare me the details on how most ENTP's usually don't have enough motivation) an ENTP did have enough motivation, they would truly be more formidable. Perhaps they would not be able to plan as far ahead as an INTJ, or be as ruthless, but I would think they would revel in mass chaos. Not just that, but an INTJ finds it hard to adapt to change once something in their plan has been deviated from, thereby making it easy for the good guy to capture them. But an ENTP thrives on change, and would be the most suited to escaping the good guy time and time again, only to continuously come back to resume his chaotic mass destruction, wouldn't you think?
> 
> Thoughts?


Let me see if i've got this straight.. your point is more or less- imagine if robert downey jr. was a villain..

yep, i'm sold.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

meh. l don't really get the fascination with thinking of oneself as evil, l guess.

But aside from that, l think it leaves a weak spot open. The obvious ENTP ego is like NF troll bait. l think it even triggers a feeling that makes some people want to take it down. "This person thinks they're so amazing and powerful with their smug, cold-hearted '_logic'_? :crazy:"

And also when one is too wrapped up in it they can become blinded to very obvious methods of manipulation.

l would say l try to maintain an optimum balance of evil that allows me enough clarity of vision and potential capability for malice and epic destruction should my ENTPenis be challenged or taken advantage of :kitteh:


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Haydn said:


> I am just too self reflective to be evil, I tend to be hyper aware of my own motives and shortcomings and I find it hard to do anything that is motivated by evil and revenge is repulsive to me, though I have been known to [rarely] fantasize about it. I also care highly about people's feelings and well being. I am also not very good at the kind of attention to details and strategic planning/logic that deliberate evil requires. However, perhaps somewhere out there are INFJs who do not have these impediments and can somehow manage to be good at being evil.
> 
> I tend to think that evil tends to require high Te or Ne generally but perhaps just about any type can be evil given the wrong upbringing and/or a difficult life.



Some of the most evil people on the planet have been INFJs. (Hitler, bin Laden, Khommeni) You need Ni to be sure of your convictions, and Fe to convince others of your vision. No NT has that power because logic is a weak force versus emotion. Ne is too objective....you always see three sides to every story. The only bad guy INTJ that cones to mind is the Unabomber. The evil mad scientist is pretty much a myth. But the evil mystic cult leader whose followers commit mass suicide, is all too real.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

I think ENTP's can be cult leaders, but they have to be getting something out of it other than revenge or conviction? Ne allows you to anticipate objections, Fe shows you what specific buttons you can push, Ti definitely loves the thrill of a good game. 

I've read that they don't know now, whether a sociopath truly doesn't have emotion or if pleasure centers in the brain can simply override everything; so they do what they want, with ability to block out all but the goal?

But yes, I've seen/heard preachers that made me think, "If that person had destructive motivations they would be so powerfully evil". Typism - to think preachers must be INFJ? maybe, but . . . . .


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, but being a cult leader requires a lot of effort, and sooner or later an ENTP will get bored with it, so he/she will need to have others around them who like maintaining the status-quo.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree that ENTPs might be machiavellian, but INTJs gone wrong are like spiders, silently and patiently knitting the web waiting for the victim to fall prey, just like they planned


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

I could see myself as the Henry Kissinger or Zbigniew Bzrezinski of cults; step up to authority when I feel like it, and enjoy the benefits of its existence without having to succumb to its influence or to govern it myself. I would situate myself in a position where I'm admired and feared by the people, and, where those running the show would never dare to get rid of me. I know where the bodies are and I'm the only one who has a complete understanding of the big picture. Think of it as becoming an omnipotent mercenary. 

Regards of power dynamics, those two men are untouchable. They always fill the function as advisers; and, if the establishment goes against their ethical code they will work with the opposition to establish a functioning system according to their beliefs. Leaders are disposable and we know that. Foolish primates play politics. The wise become politics.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

ENTPs? Potentially the most evil? Pssh... No way. ENFJs and ENFPs are the most potentially evil, although an ENTP could do more damage because of the emotional detachment, usually they are more intelligent, therefore more lethal. No, there is nothing more potentially evil than an extroverted feeler. I see an ENTP being evil in the sense of "the ends justify the means." Where as the ENFJ/P would be evil in the sense of "You rejected my feelings! Now you all die!" Because they are feelers, and therefore place a lot of emphasis on emotions, it makes it all the worse because of the inherant hypocrisy and lack of rational thought, their negative emotions are projected onto everyone, their happiness is dependent on being accepted by others to an insane extent.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ENTJ. All the power of an ENTP, with Fi to adjust the world to their own sense of correctness.

Napoleon. Et al.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

But what is evil? Lack of feeling capacity, thus causing harm, because you want to influence your environment in a way that is profitable for you? Or having great emotional capacity, but choosing to harm anyway, because one is so dependent on the acceptance of self by others? Personal gain and arrogance vs selfishness and narcissism?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

azdahak said:


> INTJs are typical movie villains because the Good Guy has to win. If they used ENTx villains, there wouldn't be a sequel.


This is a brilliant point, one I had never considered.



SputnikExperiment said:


> Hah! The secret of the INFJ/ENTP relationship revealed :wink:
> 
> edit: with reference to Juan M's post, of course.


Say if a vengeful INFJ and an intrigued ENTP joined up? They could be a force to reckon with. (I say this because my best friend is an INFJ and lord the plans we have yet to accomplish). The ENTP would generate the ideas and the INFJ would carry through with them...


----------



## Ruru (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL I just really love the linkage of my type on being a villain I do have an ENTP friend, I wonder if we could make a mass destruction.


----------



## youngspectrum (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm actually inclined to think so. Not sure if it's already been brought up in the thread, but it's widely known that ENTPs are strongly linked to Antisocial personality disorder. 

So yeah, I'd say an unhealthy ENTP would be up there with the most 'dangerous' individuals out there.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

or, the you'll push your friend into a self destructive spiral with your ideas. What exactly do you hope to accomplish? 

Vengeance is quick, sharp and singular act with which you reclaim your dominance. It is never an act of passion, it is an act of power. Hatred is that all consuming passion which looks to vengeance for expression and never succeeds. It breeds more hatred and a further desire for cruelty, the only person who loses is you -- been there, done that. I do keep a list of people who I deem as unforgivable and take great pleasure in their misfortune; I just don't allow this to consume my thoughts. When it does, they have succeed in conquering my emotions, my thoughts. The power shifts in their favour and I have lost. I still stand behind my previous argument about wanting to be the unseen puppeteer who strikes at will and isn't obliged to strike or to any institution.

I do agree with @youngspectrum, we can be the most lethal, effective and dangerous people alive. Evil would require us to adapt a socially accepted morality; xNTPs construct their own subjective morality and by definition can't consider themselves evil unless they choose to do so.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

Any type can be a great villain, it's just that each type also brings its own flavourings to the table.

ENTPs can be chaotic and intelligent at the same time--that in itself can be quite scary.
INFJs and ENFJs can rally people to a cause--possibly even an evil once. They're good cult leaders!
INFPs can be great stalkers and make good horror movie material. 
ESTPs can be scary--their desire to dominate would make them formidable adversaries.
INTJs are the quintessential villain--cold and calculating, but with strong aspirations courtesy of Fi.
ENTJs are the corporate moguls that can really dominate the business world--where they don't have power of themselves, their numbers make up for it. 
ISTPs are assassins. 'nuff said.

...and so on.


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jan 24, 2013)

Well.......this all depends on your definition of evil...

We all have different mental constructs of what it is to be evil. 

My evil means to gain immature pleasures at the cost of one's well-being

I wanna feel good, and you feeling bad makes me feel good. <---fucking evil


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

azdahak said:


> Some of the most evil people on the planet have been INFJs. (Hitler, bin Laden, Khommeni) You need Ni to be sure of your convictions, and Fe to convince others of your vision. No NT has that power because logic is a weak force versus emotion. Ne is too objective....you always see three sides to every story. The only bad guy INTJ that cones to mind is the Unabomber. The evil mad scientist is pretty much a myth. But the evil mystic cult leader whose followers commit mass suicide, is all too real.


It is debatable whether those three people you listed are INFJ. The first one on your list is widely thought to be INFJ but I have also seen a good case made somewhere else for him being ENFJ, INTJ or some other type. The second one on your list is often cited as being an INFP which I personally kind of think he is but who the hell really knows, the third one I do not know enough about to have any view on his type.

Being a bit subjective using myself and the other INFJS I have known, I just do not think we *tend* to generally have the tactical ability for plotting evil as cool as it might be to think we do. Personally, I have a kind of dynamic emotional state due to Fe and so I do not tend to hold on to most feelings long enough to really be energized to go plot any action. Generally, due to low Se, INFJs often have problems becoming activated and staying activated and just tend to 'door slam' people who bother them and leave it at that. However, I want to throw all of what I just said out because evil is subjective and one man's evil terrorist is another man's saint like freedom fighter and what we in the west think of as evil is thought of elsewhere as being something else entirely.

Your everyday murderer, violent rapist, corporate fraudster, robber of little old ladies is very unlikely to be INFJ I think.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

E > i
s > n
t > f
j > p

j>e>t>s

1. Estj
2. Entj
3. Esfj
4. Istj

5. Estp
6. Enfj
7. Intj
8. Isfj

9. Entp
10. Esfp
11. Istp
12. Infj

13. Enfp
14. Intp
15. Isfp
16. Infp


----------

